# shingle seam spacing



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Whew, I needed to read that one a few times to understand your question. You are referring to the seam on the previous and next row. Stepping the shingles as you go is common. I do not recall a specific offset. I just check the back of the package for the mfgs recommendation. If all else fails RTFM (Read The Fine Manual)


----------



## fredhedd (Apr 2, 2007)

typically with a three ft tab, the seams would be 1 and a half feet apart. a whole shingle, then a half. what i'm talking about is making it so the seems are only about ten inches apart. it takes a few extra minutes to start the row like this but then i can lay more shingles without having to move over. 

i lay down a whole shingle to start my first row. on top of that i lay a 3/4 shingle. then a half on top of that, then a quarter on top of that. so i start four rows at the same time. 

then i start laying shingles diagnolly, instead of straight across the roof. when i put my second whole shingle down on the first row, i just start working my way up diagnolly again, as far as i can go. eventually i am laying them in a step like fashion working my way from the peak down to the bottom of the roof, instead of from one side of the house to another.

if done like this i can lay more shingles down without having to move my body and the gun more than a foot at a time.

i hope that clears it up. my only concern is having the seams so close together. it didn't look like there was going to be a problem but i'm here asking just in case this was a big no-no. i don't see professinal roofers doing it this way and wondered why.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I understand what you are doing.
First, I would check the package instructions to see if they have anything to say about this. If they do, follow those guidelines.


If they dont - I would not allow myself to use 10" shingles at the edge. Thats pushing it, IMO.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

read the package.
3-tab can be installed 2 ways 6" vertical rack.were you pop 2 lines up the roof and stagger back and forth off the lines,so when you are done every other rain slot is lined up.not the preffered method cuz most people like to leave out the 4th nail.
you could also stair step them.on the back is a 6" little tab..most times they don't run straight rain slots.the best way I found is a 5"step off.runs out with a nice pattern.

3-d's,laminates,dimensional,blah,blah...you need to read the package.I usually go 6-10 depending on the pattern.you don't want to look up the roof and all the laminated pieces line up.
here check out this site.
http://www.certainteed.com/CertainT...Installation/Shingles/installationshingle.htm


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Seams shouldn't be closer then 6". It states this on the roofing packsge.
Ron


----------



## Martik777 (Apr 7, 2008)

Depends on the manufacturer, some "allow" 5" or 5 5/8 (metric 39 3/8") where every 8 rows slots will lineup. This almost eliminates the need for vertical control lines.

See: http://www.malarkeyroofing.com/library/instructinstall3tabshingle.pdf

and page 342a of
http://docserver.nrca.net/rrserver/browser?title=/docs/5th_Ed_w_2003-06_updates


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The only time we step off with each step being the same distance is with tabbed shingles, 3- ,4- or 6- tabs.

On non tabbed shingles we step off each one a lil different than the one before or after.
5'th -20"
4'th - ....6"
3'rd - ......10"
2'nd - ........8"
1'st - ..........Full

Every ten courses high you go should have at least one that is at least a 20" step.
I always start my sections running to rows wide at a time until I establish my pattern, than run the normal one row at a time.

There are shingles out there that have step off patterns that you have to run, such as Presidential Shakes.


----------

